# Lieblingsessen/Restaurant



## smilefist (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,
so wie wir uns alle gegenseitig kennen müssen wir uns nicht genieren und uns unserer Fresssucht stellen und freien Lauf lassen.
Um die ganze Sache kurz zu fassen was ist denn euer Lieblingsessen bzw. in welchem Restaurant?

Mein Lieblingsrestaurant:
Chinese
Lieblingsessen: acht schätze


----------



## TollerHecht (6. Dezember 2015)

Pomdöner, Lasagne, Glasnudeln mit Ente, Calzone.
Am besten schmeckts beim : Griechen oder halt Burgerking ... mcdonalds und Kochlöffel beide blöd, Pizza mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## Gysi1901 (6. Dezember 2015)

Je nach Preisklasse habe ich verschiedene Lieblingsrestaurants. Natürlich ist das, welches man nicht unter 30€ pro Abend verlässt, mein Lieblings-Lieblingsrestaurant, aber da bin ich vielleicht einmal im Jahr^^ Gehoben: französisches Restaurant, viel Fisch, mediterran geprägt. Typisch sind 25€ für ein Hauptgericht. Darunter: Portugiese, wiederum mediterran geprägt. Muscheln und Steaks sind klasse. Typisch: 15€. Wo ich am liebsten täglich essen würde (und was man sich oft leisten kann): Der Inder in der Nähe, Vindaloo, extra scharfes Madras für 6€.
Lieblingsgerichte: viele. Mettbrötchen, Vindaloo, Entrecôte, Entenbrust, Krustenbraten...


----------



## s-icon (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich esse mind. 4 mal die Woche ein Steak
Fast Food sehr selten.
Ansonsten bin ich offen, hauptsache es ist Fleisch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin da recht frei, ich futtere da wonach es meinem Hustenkrater gelüstet.  Die hiesige Küche, Mafia Torte, das Würger Gelumpe und die Baguette Schmieden fallen da gnadenlos raus. Ab und an darf es natürlich auch die Frittenschmiede sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt dermaßen viele Dinge die ich gerne esse dass ich mich kaum festlegen kann. 

Definitiv ein Kandidat für den Gesamtsieg wäre aber die japanische Küche - die haben sowohl Fisch als auch Steak verdammt gut drauf. 
Bester Laden um sowas reinzuschieben in meiner Umgebung ist das "Hashimoto" in Saarbrücken (Japanisches Restaurant Hashimoto | Saarland, Saarbrücken, Luxemburg, Trier) - extrem lecker was die da machen, leider aber auch entsprechend teuer dass mans sich nur selten gönnen kann.


----------



## s-icon (6. Dezember 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Kandidat für den Gesamtsieg wäre aber die japanische Küche - die haben sowohl Fisch als auch Steak verdammt gut drauf.



Das kann ich absolut bestätigen.
Meine Empfehlung was Sushi betrifft:

Sushi Frühstück im Tsujiki Markt. Extrem lecker, frisch und viel Auswahl.
Da ich ein Fan von Bildern bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preise teilweise abartig z.B. Toro bis zu 30€ für 1 Stück Sushi.
Auch Fleisch können die Japaner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beste Pizza gibt es in San Francisco: Una pizza napoletana



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die berühmte Pizza von da michele stinkt da deutlich dagegen ab.


----------



## Gysi1901 (6. Dezember 2015)

Meine Kandidaten für den Gesamtsieg sind Italiener und Inder. Die Italiener, weil keine andere Küche so viele internationale Klassiker im Programm hat. Das sind eben nicht nur Pizza und Pasta, sondern auch Dinge wie Risotto alla Milanese oder Saltimbocca alla Romana. Die Inder unter anderem, weil sie Dir auch ein Curry machen können, das zu 90 Prozent aus Reis, Kartoffeln und Spinat besteht [Saag Aloo] -- und das dennoch eine unglaubliche Geschmacksexplosion bietet. Und das im Curry House vier fuffzig kostet, weniger als ein Döner mit Fritten.


----------



## s-icon (6. Dezember 2015)

So unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker, mit Indisch kann man mich jagen.

Achja sehr guten Burger gibt es in Düsseldorf bei Whatsbeef:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Restaurantempfehlungen freue ich mich immer.
Da ich beruflich in ganz Deutschland unterwegs bin spielt der Standort keine Rolle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

Na, da gibt es eine klare Antwort, gepflegte deutsche Molekularküche.  
Hier wohne ich quasi und nehme jede neue Speisekarte mit. Das darf 
man sich nicht entgehen lassen. Und der Whisky... 
Der Zauberlehrling // Deutsche Küche Hannover Südstadt //**

Wer hier mal zur Cebit herkommmt, sollte es probieren.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehe eigentlich recht selten essen. 
Aber der asiatischen Küche bin ich keineswegs abgeneigt. Chinesisch, Japanisch, Thailändisch, mag ich alles (also nicht alles was die Küche bietet sondern die Richtungen generell^^). 
Ansonsten halt Cordon Bleu von der Pute mit Reis, Schweinsbraten mit Semmelknödel und Sauerkraut oder wenn ich Lust habe irgendein Schweinsmedaillon in Pfeffersauce wenn ich mal in eher traditionelle Gasthäuser gehe. Am Berg gibts gerne mal Käsespätzle. 

Die meiste Zeit esse ich aber zuhause und wenn ich selbst koche dann ist es meist irgendein Flattervieh (Huhn, Pute), mit Reis, Gemüse und Salat oder Fisch. Schnitzel gibts natürlich auch ab und zu. Nächstes Jahr möchte ich unbedingt mehr grillen. 

Meine absoluten Lieblingsgerichte sind aber Pizza, Chilli con Carne oder einfach nur Ei mit Speck, vor allem als Frühstück.

Bei den ganzen Burgerbuden (MCDonalds, Burger King etc) war ich seit über 3 Jahren nicht mehr. Zu teuer und nach 2 Stunden bin ich wieder hungrig.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. Dezember 2015)

Klassiker: Schweinebraten mit Semmelknödel, Jägerrahmschnitzel mit Lauchnudeln
Ausländisch: War schon einige Male in Spanien und finde die dortigen Brote und auf spanische Art zubereiteten Fisch sehr lecker  Leider kann ich aber kaum spanisch und mir deshalb auch die Namen der Gerichte nicht merken 
Bei asiatisch bin ich etwas vorsichtig - es schmeckt zwar ganz gut, aber ich traue dem Braten da nicht immer, was man da genau vorgesetzt bekommt  Die essen mir dort zu exotische Tiere, und auf Insekten oder Hundefleisch hab ich wahrlich keine Lust 
Fast Food: Am ehesten noch Subway oder ne Imbissbude mit der guten alten Currywurst. McFress und BK sind zu teuer geworden und schmecken auch nicht mehr so wie früher.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> ... aber ich traue dem Braten da nicht immer, was man da genau vorgesetzt bekommt  Die essen mir dort zu exotische Tiere, und auf Insekten oder Hundefleisch hab ich wahrlich keine Lust



Darüber musst du dir in Deutschland keine sorgen machen

Weiterer Restaurant Tipp:

Andrejs Oyster Bar- da die Hummerpresse probieren, jeden Cent wert! Als Vorspeise Austern. Himmlisch.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. Dezember 2015)

Der Pizzaschuppen um die Ecke Oder mal ein geiles Steak


----------



## Hardwell (13. Dezember 2015)

Chilli con Soja


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2015)

> Als Vorspeise Austern.


Dann doch lieber Miesmuscheln
Heimische Küche verzapfe ich da doch schon eher selber anstatt mich damit zu einem Fresstempel zu bewegen mit Ausnahme von Geflügel da ich kein Bock auf die Sauerei habe


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2015)

Lieblingsessen:
Entenbrust mit Beerensoße(egal ob Wald- oder Erd-)
Lieblingsrestaurant:
Da wird es schwer. Bei mir direkt um die Ecke ist Haus Stemberg(könnte manchem aus Funk und Fernsehen bekannt sein) der macht zwar Sterneküche, aber mit anständigen Portionsgrößen, akzeptablen Preisen und lokalen Zutaten. Gibt aber auch zig andere die mir sehr gefallen haben.

Ansonsten bin ich für Spanisch immer zu haben.

Tipp extra für Typus s-icon: Meermann auf Sylt war richtig lecker, aber dieser "Geheimtipp" ist wohl auch nicht mehr richtig geheim.


----------



## isnicable (16. Dezember 2015)

Falls ihr mal in Radebeul (Sachsen) seid, probiert da mal das Steakhouse aus. Echt ein toller Laden und gehört mit zu meinen Liebligsrestaurants. Zum Grichen gehe ich auch gerne essen wobei bei es hier auch merkliche Unterschiede gibt und man hier ein gutes Restaurant erwischen muss. 

@s-icon Falls du mal in dresden bist such da mal das "Lunch and More" auf. hat allerdings "nur" Mittagsangebot. Der Koch da kommt aus der Schweiz und macht "einfache Küche"  aber dafür ist es  geschmacklich einer der besten Imbisse die ich bisher bekommen habe.


----------



## Placebo (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann das Burg Hartenstein Touché empfehlen. Ist auch eigentlich das einzige Restaurant mit gutbürgerlicher Speisekarte, das mich noch nie enttäuscht hat. Preise variieren zwischen 10€ und 35€ für ein Hauptgericht.


----------



## smilefist (24. Dezember 2015)

ach ja was ich noch gerne verputze ist sushi, in meiner Heimatstadt die sowieso keiner kennt weil ich Österreicher bin gibts nen guten Laden wo man einmal zahlt und ein ganzes Buffet hat mit Sushi, acht schätzen, gutem Reis, gekochten Nudeln, Muscheln, Miso Suppe, etc.


----------



## drebbin (24. Dezember 2015)

In Dresden ist mein Lieblingslokal ohne Zweifel sofort klar.
Auf der Poststraße das China Restaurant "Weiße Lotus" wo es für mich seit Jahren nur eine bestimmte Abfolge in der Bestellung gibt:
Pekingsuppe und
Gericht Nr: 111 - Kom-Lang-Vogelnest
( ja die Nummer hab ich im Kopf )


----------



## Gripschi (24. Dezember 2015)

Als Restaurant die Linken Mühle bei der Hohenwarte Tallspeere.

Sonst der Marienhof in Apolda.

Sonst Dönner gerne 

Chinese auch der im Glockenhof Center in Apolda ist ein guter Imbiss.


----------



## drebbin (24. Dezember 2015)

Im Marienhof war ich schon Lecker essen
Hatte mal ein Lehrgang in Apolda


----------



## Hänschen (28. Dezember 2015)

Vor etlichen Jahren zog ein Italienisches Paar in unseren Stadtteil und eröffnete ihr italienisches ("Trattoria" ?) Imbisslokal/Pizzeria.

Jedenfalls habe ich solch gute Pizza noch nie gegessen ... kostet zwar 7,50 die große aber die hauen voll rein 


Edit: am besten ist ne große Pizza mit halb Calabrese (scharfe Salami, Parmesanflocken und Rukola) und halb Brokkoli oder Spinat+Knoblauch.
Die Calabrese ist so scharf dass man abwechselnd ein Stück unscharfe Pizza essen muss.

Die Alternative ist eine Siciliana mit Sardellen, Kapern und Oliven.

Die haben einen krassen Backofen wo scheinbar Holzscheite innen brennen ...


----------



## smilefist (28. Dezember 2015)

wo ist denn das genau? Falls ich mal nach Deutschland komme schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei


----------



## Hänschen (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du die Pizzeria meinst die ist in Wolkersdorf bei Schwabach.

Die macht um 11 auf und um etwa 14 zu bis sie wieder um etwa 17 Uhr wieder öffnet - aber am besten etwas nach Öffnung hingehen
 denn der Ofen muss vorheizen für das perfekte Ergebnis


----------



## smilefist (28. Dezember 2015)

ok danke


----------



## rngt (29. Dezember 2015)

Frankfurt am Main, unterschiedliche Enden der (Preis-, aber nicht der Geschmacks-)Skala:
Pizzeria Nic Nac: Alles liebevoll mit frischen Zutaten. Nein, sie liefern nicht. Und sie haben keinen großen Speisebereich. Und niemand hat ein Problem damit. Weil alles einfach perfekt ist - kein 'PIzza-Käse', sondern Büffel-Mozzarella, Salsiccia und Oliven-Öl aus der eigenen Familie. Alles frisch, alles lecker. Für mehr als faire Preise.
Chalet 18: Besser und ambitionierter geht's nimmer. Da ist man locker im mehrstelligen Bereich. Vorsicht, danach seid Ihr aber ein für alle Male versaut. Valerie und Christian werden Euch auf eine Reise entführen, die Ihr nie wieder vergesst.
T-Style: Authentisches (!) japanisches Essen. Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man die/der einzige EuropäerIn im Gastraum ist. Bitte Mut mitbringen, aber die Aromen machen es wett. Vergesst die Karte und überlasst dem Team die Auswahl.


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bin da nicht sooo wählerisch.
Im Bereich Fastfood: wenn ich unterwegs bin und einen finde, gehe ich gerne zum Burgerkönig. Da sieht das "Essen" noch wie "Essen" aus und ist nicht so ein Mansch wie bei der goldenen Möwe. Bei Nordsee könnte man mich auch treffen.
Alles, was asiatisch ist, muss ebenfalls rein. Sushi, Indisch, Chinesisch, Thai.... Gibt in Dresden ein sehr geiles Restaurant. Shou Sushi Website Eine Stunde lang all you can eat für 8,90€.
Der Klassiker - der Döner - darf ebenfalls nicht fehlen. Auch gerne mal Lahmacun, Pide etc. Der gute Mann hier im Ort kocht für Stammgäste ab und an mal türkisch, ist ebenfalls jedes Mal spitze und auch authentisch.
Wenn es mal was besseres sein soll, dann geht es mal ins Steakhaus oder zum lokalen Italiener. Da wird alles selber gemacht. Sogar das Brot für den Brotkorb wird täglich frisch gebacken. Merkt man zwar im Preis aber das ist es wert.

Und wenn Oma zum Essen einlädt, schmeckt sowieso alles.  <3

Einzig bei Fisch und so richtiger Hausmannskost (Herz-Lunge süß-sauer, Flecke, Leber etc.) bin mäklig bzw. verweiger die Nahrungsaufnahme.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. Januar 2016)

Gehe eher selten essen, weil ich etwas kochen kann und nicht faul bin. 

Da ich allerdings ziemlich gerne esse, bin ich relativ offen.
Asiatisch, orientalisch, italienisch oder griechisch... finde ich alles cool. Ein guter Jägerhof ist auch willkommen.
Fast Food: Burgerking, aber das lohnt sich nicht so.


----------



## derTino (15. Januar 2016)

Es hat für die meisten sicherlich weniger mit faul sein zu tun als mit Talent oder auch Zeit.
Zudem muss es sich auch lohnen. Nur für eine Person kochen ist recht ineffektiv. Klar kann man was einfrieren und später essen aber so richtig schön ist das auch nicht. Wenn ich Gäste  habe, koche ich auch selber. Zudem wird dann der Abwasch gleich von mehreren erledigt.  Noch ein Kritikpunkt...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2016)

Dass man für Kochen im "Hausbedarf" besonders Talent braucht bezweifle ich nach wie vor. Und ein gutes Gericht zwei Tage hintereinander zu essen find ich auch nicht soo tragisch. Dazu dann noch die Spülmaschine und allenfalls die Zeit hindert (mich) noch gelegentlich am selbst kochen.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. Januar 2016)

Ich koche manchmal auch direkt für 3-4 Tage. Wozu hat man einen Kühlschrank oder den Winter? Warm gemachtes Chilli schmeckt fast wie am ersten Tag.
Effizienz hängt hier von der Menge und nicht von der Zahl der Esser ab. 
Selbst in kurzer Zeit lässt sich gut kochen. Primär ist es doch Faulheit.


----------



## derTino (15. Januar 2016)

Ach verdammt, ich habe mir dabei so schöne Ausreden einfallen lassen... ^^
Chili und Eintöpfe insgesamt müssen doch erstmal durchziehen und schmecken erst am zweiten oder dritten Tag.


----------



## Amon (15. Januar 2016)

Vor allem müssen die im großen Pott gemacht werden. Wenn ich mal essen gehe, was so alles zwei Monate vor kommt, habe ich hier am Ort ein gutes Gasthaus. Ist zwar etwas teurer aber dafür kenne ich den Koch. 😉


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass man für Kochen im "Hausbedarf" besonders Talent braucht bezweifle ich nach wie vor. Und ein gutes Gericht zwei Tage hintereinander zu essen find ich auch nicht soo tragisch. Dazu dann noch die Spülmaschine und allenfalls die Zeit hindert (mich) noch gelegentlich am selbst kochen.


Sagen wir mal so das man nicht gerade von Talentfreiheit beseelt sein sollte und es braucht schon eine gewisse Übung um Unfallfrei so zu kochen das man nicht den Fischreiher mimt.
Ich versuche auch bzw. mache es so um nicht permanent am Herd zu stehen gleich mehrere Portionen zu fabrizieren und die Zeit für das Kochen muss man sich halt nehmen und so ein Aufriss ist es auch nicht immer bei geschickter Planung


----------



## s-icon (15. Januar 2016)

2-3 mal die Woche koche ich auch selbst. Eigentlich macht mir das spaß und man kann dabei entspannen.
So wie heute:

Dry Aged T- Bone vom Metzger des Vertrauens, kleines Tartar und bisschen Salat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Januar 2016)

Da mein Vater ein Kassengeschäft besitzt, kennen wir viele gute Restaurants. Wenn jemand mal im Raum Kassel ist. Könnt ihr mir einfach eine PN schreiben.


----------



## LTB (28. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Da mein Vater ein Kassengeschäft besitzt, kennen wir viele gute Restaurants.


Dein Vater bittet also die Besitzer zur Kasse 

Ich koche sehr gerne. Mir fehlen oft nur die Ideen und auch öfter die Motivation mir eine Idee zu suchen.
Wir gehen meist 1 mal die Woche was essen.

Bester Burger Laden: brooksburgers: LOCATION wer mal nach Florida/Naples kommt sollte da mal unbedingt hin!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

> Dein Vater bittet also die Besitzer zur Kasse


Ja Schutzgeld ist nie weg. Das Fahrzeug ist dann sicherlich eine Barkasse . Ich kaufe mir bei nächster Gelegenheit einen größeren Kühlschrank damit sich das Kochen als solches mehr lohnt bzw. Lebendmittel auch mal großzügiger zu kaufen


----------



## Metalic (28. Januar 2016)

Bin auch ein riesen Burger Fan. Aber bei uns habe ich noch keinen richtig guten Burger gefunden. Sonst mache ich ihn selbst, mit Brötchen backen und Co. 
Anfang Januar bin ich in Prag gewesen, da habe ich so ziemlich den besten Burger bisher gegessen. 
Ansonsten koche ich zu Hause sehr gerne. Probiere viele Dinge aus die ich noch nie gegessen habe oder Dinge, für die ich sterben könnte. 
Ich bin gelernter Koch aber dennoch schmecken mir die einfachen Gerichte am besten.
Kein großes Getüddel. Nächste Woche wird der Grill angeschmissen und dann gibt's die 3-2-1 Rips!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

So mit Burgerbuden habe ich es nicht so. Mc Doof, Kentucky schreit F... und wie die alle auch heißen hatten mich nie überzeugt da wäre die Frittenschmiede schon mein unterstes Niveau.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Januar 2016)

Bob & Mary oder Whats Beef. Ich war in Düsseldorf in den beiden Läden.
Sehr sehr leckere Burger. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Gripschi (28. Januar 2016)

In Apolda in der Ehemaligen Falkenburg ist jetzt auch die Taverne aus Jena.

Top Essen


----------



## Metalic (28. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So mit Burgerbuden habe ich es nicht so. Mc Doof, Kentucky schreit F... und wie die alle auch heißen hatten mich nie überzeugt da wäre die Frittenschmiede schon mein unterstes Niveau.


Du darfst die von dir genannten Fritierfettbuden auch nicht mit einem vernünftigen Burger verwechseln [emoji16] 
Das Eis bei McDoof, das ist aber wirklich gut!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Mc Doof, zuletzt gegessen in den 80ern und der letzte Kaffe war 2000 ( mit Absicht nur ein E da man die Brühe nicht solches bezeichnen konnte ). Hier sind zum Glück 2 Schlachtereien mit eigenen Imbissen vertreten wo man recht gut essen kann. Mit Burgern habe ich generell wenig am Hut


----------



## s-icon (28. Januar 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Bob & Mary oder Whats Beef. Ich war in Düsseldorf in den beiden Läden.
> Sehr sehr leckere Burger. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen



Probier mal das Grindhouse aus


----------



## LTB (29. Januar 2016)

Hier gibt's auch gute Burger
Gießen - gutburgerlich Burger in GieÃŸen. Frisch, regional, geil

Sonst sind Selbstgemachte Burger natürlich auch Top, nur gelingt das Fleisch nicht immer 100%, ich mag es gerne Medium-Well und wenn selber gemacht dann nur vom Grill!


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Steak House Pfeffermühle - Das Restaurant

Hier gibt es absolut perfekte Steaks gegrillt per IR-Thermometer.  Ist nicht ganz billig aber extrem köstlich! Kommen sogar Leute von ziemlich weit weg.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Februar 2016)

Bob and marys ist mit der beste burger laden in ddorf, kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Niza (4. Februar 2016)

Mein Lieblingsessen ist Pizza bei Pizzeria Stefano in Wesel.
Ist bei uns die beste Pizzeria.

An zweiter stelle esse ich alles mögliche gerne beim Imbiss-Grill Obrighoven
Sehr lecker. große Portionen. Außerdem haben die super Burger.  Und jeden Mittag haben die einen anderen Mittagstisch mit Nachtisch.
Von den Mittagstischen esse ich am liebsten Hackbraten mit Kartoffeln und Erbsen und Möhren oder auch Hackbällchen mit Kartoffelpüree.
Der Nachtisch ist auch lecker  .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Februar 2016)

Eindeutig Block House und dort ein schönes Rinderfilet medium rare 
Kenne nur einige Filialen in Hamburg, aber wird überall identisch sein. Auch nicht günstig, aber lohnt sich.

Zu Hause mag ich gerne Schnitzel mit Pommes und Salat.


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Block House finde ich nicht überragend.
In Hamburg mag ich das Meatery im Side Hotel ganz gerne.


----------



## Gysi1901 (8. Februar 2016)

Hier hat neulich ein PizzaHut aufgemacht. Die Pizza kostet genauso viel wie 200 Meter weiter beim Italiener. Nur kommt sie da hauchdünn aus einem traditionellen Steinofen, man schmeckt gutes Olivenöl, frische Kräuter und hochwertigen Käse. Es ist beschämend, wenn ich sehe, wer mehr Gäste anzieht.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

Man kann Apfel nicht mir Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2016)

Pizza Hut hat lecker Mozzarella im Rand. Das können die Italiener nicht. Meine Wahl; lieber ein Slice von den Amis, als ne ganze Pizza von den Italienern.

Apropos Pizza. Heut abend gibts ne Margherita vom Aldi.


----------



## TheRev90 (1. März 2016)

Ich mag extrem gerne italienisch!

In Kaiserslautern kann ich das Milanos empfehlen.
Mittlerweile geh ich auch recht gern in die italienische Kette Vapianos in Kaiserslautern oder Mannheim, auch echt lecker dort.

Ansonsten lass ich mich wenn möglich von meiner Freundin oder deren Mutter mit thailändischen Spezialitäten bekochen [emoji4]

Und zu einem guten Rumpsteak oder einem leckeren Döner sag ich auch nicht nein [emoji28]

Fastfoodketten aller MacDonald oder BurgerKing meide ich schon seit Jahren ... wenn es mal ein Burger sein soll, dann im Kullmanns in Kaiserslautern [emoji1303]


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

Im Burgerking in Kaiserslautern haben sie uns regelmäßig wegen Randale rausgeschmissen. Ein Hobby war es auch, dort stundenlang  durch den Drive In zu fahren und bei jeder Runde "einmal einen Runterholen" zu bestellen. Oder vor dem Drive In Schalter den ganzen Müll ausem Auto zu schmeißen. Das hatte auch schon zu handfesten Auseinandersetzungen mit dem Personal geführt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. März 2016)

Niza schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsessen ist Pizza bei Pizzeria Stefano in Wesel.
> Ist bei uns die beste Pizzeria.



Volle Zustimmung! 

Calzone ftw


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2016)

Domo Sushi in Mainz


----------



## Ferix2x (13. März 2016)

Mein Lieblingsessen ist Thunfisch Baguett.
Kauf ich mir immer morgens bei Baguett am ZOB in Bottrop.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. März 2016)

In der Regensburger Altstadt habe ich meine bisher beste Pizza gegessen. Ist nicht weit vom Dom entfernt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsessen ist Thunfisch Baguett.
> Kauf ich mir immer morgens bei Baguett am ZOB in Bottrop.



Ich bin da eher für eine Thunfisch Mafiatorte nur schmecken doch viele von den Fertigpresslingen ziemlich fade


----------

